# What to Buy



## dman159951 (May 21, 2011)

I am looking for a supplier for shirts and another for ink and other basics. I came into some equipment from a family member. I had a stock of shirts but i am now out of ink and almost out of shirts. I have looked online to just find that everything is very expensive. i am looking for the best place to buy blank shirts. I am just new to the biz and any help on a good supplier(s) would be greatly appreciated. If it makes a difference normal monthly printing is 300-600 shirts.


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

If you have a resale license, any of the major wholesalers will sell to you at wholesale prices. Staton wholesale, Sanmar, Bodek and Rhodes each has multiple warehouse locations. There are others also.
God Bless.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Alpha Shirt would also be a good choice.


----------

